# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #245 (03/2021)



## Esenel (29. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff
Ich finde den Teil CPU-GPU-Kombinationen eigentlich immer sehr gut.
Leider ist er dieses Mal irreführend.
Wenn ihr schon OC Systeme mit rein nehmt, dann bitte ernsthaft.
Euer GPU Rig stellt an sich das Maximum der Zen3 Architektur dar.
Mag sein dass einer von 100 noch 4000er RAM zum laufen bekommt, mehr geht aber eigentlich nicht.
Anders sieht es bei eurem 10900K System, welcher nicht ansatzweise am Limit läuft.

 Denn in Cyberpunk im CPU Limit ist ein optimierter Intel ~20% schneller als ein optimierter AMD.
Bei euch ist er langsamer. Passt halt leider nicht.

Optimiert das System halt einmal vernünftig.
Dann kanns ja dauerhaft so genutzt werden.

Danke & VG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Januar 2021)

Moin!

Du beziehst sich auf die CPU-GPU-Kombibenchmarks (Doppelseite), richtig? Das ist doch nur ein Beispiel ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.  Der 5950X ist übrigens zwischenzeitlich auch noch etwas schneller geworden. 

Wir schauen mal, welche CPU künftig den Platz "Intel, optimiert" einnimmt - also 10900 oder doch 11900. Letzterer bietet schließlich nur acht Kerne auf und wird damit vermutlich gegen 59x0-CPUs ziemlich verloren aussehen. Ein monatelang bis ins letzte Subtiming optimiertes System - wie deines - für die letzten fünf Prozent werden wir natürlich aus Zeitgründen nicht zusammenstellen; nicht mal der für Grafikkartentests sehr wichtige 5950X ist derart feinoptimiert ("nur" ein paar Wochen neben dem Tagesgeschäft).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Esenel (30. Januar 2021)

Ach meine Gurke hat viel zu viele Defizite.

Denke der 10900K wird schneller bleiben als der Neue.

Wäre schon schick wenn ihr da mal nen richtig dickes Intel System für die Tests verwendet.
Meins macht da viel zu früh dicht.


----------



## Basileukum (31. Januar 2021)

Freu mich aufs Durchlesen, lag vor ein paar Tagen bei mir frisch im Briefkasten. Was lustig wird ist der Artikel mit dem Marktcheck, warum sind die Preise so hoch, da bin ich mal gespannt was da an Erklärung geboten wird.


----------



## PCGH_Christian (1. Februar 2021)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 03/2021 (#245)*  ist bereits digital erhältlich und kann ab Mittwoch dem 3. Februar im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel erworben werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist - wie wir anhand der Fallzahlen sehen - immer noch nicht überstanden (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## chill_eule (1. Februar 2021)

Aber mit so einer Umfrage versehen, ist doch auch nett


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Februar 2021)

Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Tolotos66 (1. Februar 2021)

Sehr guter Artikel über die WLPs  Räumt hoffentlich mal mit ein paar Vorurteilen und Falschannahmen auf.
Auch bin ich seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren externen SSD. Dank dem Artikel ist meine Entscheidung gefallen.
Weiter so!
Gruß T.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Februar 2021)

Ich liebe die aktuelle Ausgabe!

Der Pro-MHz Artikel war Bombe, mein Highlight seit Langem. Zu sehen, dass der nie wirklich beachtete i7-5775C nen 9900K in 5/10 Anwendungsfällen schlägt, ist einfach ne Wucht. Es ist die mMn beste Intel CPU seit Beginn der Core Architektur und ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen, warum Intel nicht weiter auf eDRAM auf der CPU setzt. Damit hätte man die letzten Jahre mehr als nur ein paar Prozent Leistungsplus dazulegen und sich sicher auch besser gegen Ryzen wappnen können.

Die Artikel zu den B550 Boards sind super gemacht, vor allem der Test der ITX Platinen hat mir gefallen.

Die Erläuterung der GeForce 70er Familien-Geschichte war auch lesenswert.


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. Februar 2021)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich liebe die aktuelle Ausgabe!
> 
> Der Pro-MHz Artikel war Bombe, mein Highlight seit Langem. Zu sehen, dass der nie wirklich beachtete i7-5775C nen 9900K in 5/10 Anwendungsfällen schlägt, ist einfach ne Wucht. Es ist die mMn beste Intel CPU seit Beginn der Core Architektur und ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen, warum Intel nicht weiter auf eDRAM auf der CPU setzt. Damit hätte man die letzten Jahre mehr als nur ein paar Prozent Leistungsplus dazulegen und sich sicher auch besser gegen Ryzen wappnen können.
> 
> ...


Der i7 5775C galt schon immer als Geheimtipp. Aber Intel wollte wohl einfach keine zu guten CPUs produzieren, sonst wäre der Rest unverkäuflich gewsen  Der i7 erinnert mich an die neue Cache-Technology der Radeon 6xxxer. Und der scheint ja für richtig Speed zu sorgen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Homerclon (2. Februar 2021)

Wie hat es denn ein unvollständiges Zitat von Trappatonis Wutrede in den CES 2021-Artikel geschafft? Zu finden im letzten Absatz zu "Neue Freiheit bei Notebook-Bildschirmen".

Als Platzhalter genutzt und vergessen zu entfernen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Februar 2021)

Mit dem Artikel bin ich nicht vertraut, aber da dürftest du richtig liegen. Der Text kommt als Alternative zu Lorem ipsum tatsächlich als Platzhalter bei PCGH zum Einsatz.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2021)

Hossa, das nenne ich mal ein gut verstecktes Easter-Egg - niemand hat's im finalen Layout gesehen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2021)

Na da würde ich doch sagen: gibts ne gratis 3dfx Tasse für den aufmerksamen Finder


----------



## PeaceTank (3. Februar 2021)

Moin moin, bei eurem Test der RTX 3080 Karten habt ihr nicht die Daten des (wenn vorhanden) 2.ten Bios erwähnt.
Das war sonst immer dabei und ich fand es eine wichtige Info und manchmal auch Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Februar 2021)

Erstmal besten Dank für die mit sehr vielen guten Themen bestückte Ausgabe.!

Nur die Zahl/Seite 13 beschert vor dem Abschnitt "Messe-Exoten" der jetzigen PCGH eine seltsame Passage, über die ich sehr lachen musste. Gewollt oder auch ein "Lorem ipsum"-Text? Dass ihr euch respektiert ist ja dufte, aber 25 Spiele? Gleichzeitig, nacheinander... Puh, die Zeit muss man haben 



> [...] mit bis zu 144 Hz aufwarten kann.letz! Hat gespielt 25 Spiele in diese Mannschaft in diese Verein. Muß respektieren die andere Kollegen! haben viel nette kollegen! Stellen Sie die Kollegen die Frage!"


----------



## Homerclon (4. Februar 2021)

@Wannseesprinter: Dass ist das angesprochene Zitat aus Trappatonis Wutrede.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Februar 2021)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Der i7 5775C galt schon immer als Geheimtipp. Aber Intel wollte wohl einfach keine zu guten CPUs produzieren, sonst wäre der Rest unverkäuflich gewsen  Der i7 erinnert mich an die neue Cache-Technology der Radeon 6xxxer. Und der scheint ja für richtig Speed zu sorgen.
> Gruß T.



Das MCM-Konstrukt war in der Herstellung vermutlich deutlich teurer und bis lange nach dem Erscheinen von Skylake auch für Endkunden alles andere als günstig. Außerdem sollte man sich nicht allein von der beeindruckenden IPC blenden lassen: Broadwell hatte umgekehrt auch eine ausgeprägte Taktschwäche. 3,6 GHz sind nur 100 MHz weniger als der offizielle maximale Turbotakt. Wollte man die Absolutleistung der Prozessoren betrachten, müsste man 9900K/10900K also mit gut 1/3 mehr Takt betreiben als in Daves IPC-Test.


----------



## Tolotos66 (5. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das MCM-Konstrukt war in der Herstellung vermutlich deutlich teurer und bis lange nach dem Erscheinen von Skylake auch für Endkunden alles andere als günstig. Außerdem sollte man sich nicht allein von der beeindruckenden IPC blenden lassen: Broadwell hatte umgekehrt auch eine ausgeprägte Taktschwäche. 3,6 GHz sind nur 100 MHz weniger als der offizielle maximale Turbotakt. Wollte man die Absolutleistung der Prozessoren betrachten, müsste man 9900K/10900K also mit gut 1/3 mehr Takt betreiben als in Daves IPC-Test.


Um so beeindruckender die Leistung des 5775C für die damalige Zeit. Wie wir alle wissen, ist Takt eben doch nicht alles.
Gruß T.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Februar 2021)

Naja. Es ist ein 166-182 mm² + 77-85 mm² Prozessor (je nachdem, wen man fragt. Dave lyncht mich, wenn ich köpfe und nachmesse ), der größtenteils in 14 nm gefertigt wurde und ein sehr aufwendiges Package braucht. Ich bin zwar ebenfalls ein Fan irrsinniger Konstruktionen und habe lange gehofft, dass sich hinter "Kaby Lake X" ein würdiger Nachfolger verbirgt, aber nüchtern betrachtet braucht ein Core i9-10900K weniger Silizium, keine prinzipiell bessere Fertigungstechnik (im Gegenteil, 14 nm++ hat einen gröberen Gate Pitch) und nutzt eine im Desktop gerade einmal zweieinhalb Monate jüngere Architektur. Solche Kanonen-auf-Spatzen-Prozessoren sind zwar irgendwo geil (vergleiche Gallatin), aber das eigentlich erstaunliche an Broadwell ist nicht die ingenierstechnische Leistung "mit viel Einsatz wenig zu erreichen", sondern das irgend jemand die Buchhalter lange genug wegsperren konnte, um das Ding überhaupt in Produktion zu bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2021)

PeaceTank schrieb:


> Moin moin, bei eurem Test der RTX 3080 Karten habt ihr nicht die Daten des (wenn vorhanden) 2.ten Bios erwähnt.
> Das war sonst immer dabei und ich fand es eine wichtige Info und manchmal auch Kaufentscheidung.


Moin! 

Du meinst die Angabe der Lautheit, nehme ich an. Yep, die fehlt tatsächlich - die Testtabelle ist auch so schon ziemlich vollgestopft mit Informationen. Dort stehen die Informationen zu den Powerlimits beider BIOSe. Die Auswirkungen auf die Geräuschemission der zweiten Firmware sind bei den meisten Modellen nicht signifikant, daher hielt ich das für verschmerzbar - und habe stattdessen eine Tonne Bonusmessungen in die Tabelle auf Seite 42 ausgelagert. Hilft dir das nicht weiter? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Palmdale (5. Februar 2021)

Hm, geht nur bei mir das direkte Aufrufen der Kommentare zum PCGH Print Thread net, sprich is der Link der Homepage und der News im Eimer?  

Der Kommentar von @PCGH-Dave auf S. 52 hat mich weng schockiert, quasi ne Zäsur. Ich mein ich versteh ja durchaus einiges von Hardware, aber wenn nen Redakteur die Fahne schwenkt und das System instabil bleibt, isses scho weit. Woran liegts vermutlich? Eher Mainboard?


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (6. Februar 2021)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Der Pro-MHz Artikel war Bombe, mein Highlight seit Langem. Zu sehen, dass der nie wirklich beachtete i7-5775C nen 9900K in 5/10 Anwendungsfällen schlägt, ist einfach ne Wucht. Es ist die mMn beste Intel CPU seit Beginn der Core Architektur und ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen, warum Intel nicht weiter auf eDRAM auf der CPU setzt. Damit hätte man die letzten Jahre mehr als nur ein paar Prozent Leistungsplus dazulegen und sich sicher auch besser gegen Ryzen wappnen können.



Auf diesen Artikel möchte ich auch meine Kaffeetasse erheben und dem Dave applaudieren!



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das MCM-Konstrukt war in der Herstellung vermutlich deutlich teurer und bis lange nach dem Erscheinen von Skylake auch für Endkunden alles andere als günstig. Außerdem sollte man sich nicht allein von der beeindruckenden IPC blenden lassen: Broadwell hatte umgekehrt auch eine ausgeprägte Taktschwäche. 3,6 GHz sind nur 100 MHz weniger als der offizielle maximale Turbotakt. Wollte man die Absolutleistung der Prozessoren betrachten, müsste man 9900K/10900K also mit gut 1/3 mehr Takt betreiben als in Daves IPC-Test.



Genau, da stimme ich voll zu. 
Auch wenn es hier Freude machte, den 5775c erwähnt vorzufinden. 
Die 5775c war eine Ausnahme, ein BonBon gesüsst mit L4 Cache. Nichts für den Massenmarkt aufgrund der teuren Fertigung, geringen Verbreitung und technischen Ausnahme. Im vergleich über mehrere generationen ist er evtl ein eher unpassendes Beispiel für seine Generation. Erwähnung sollte er finden, das steht außer Frage.

Der doppelte B550 Test freute mich auch, da bei jetzt steigender Verfügbarkeit und sinkenden B550 Board Preisen das Aufrüsten jetzt Sinn ergibt.  ITX inklusive.

Idee ATX Plätze: 
Ich verzweifelte bei letzten Aufrüsten, weil meineASUS ROG Strix RX5700XT von ATX 1 auf ATX Platz 2 wechselte und damit im Midi Tower auch dank dem  3 Slot Design noch weniger frische Luft der Frontlüfter bekam als sowieso schon.
Wäre es sinnvoll und möglich die Aufteilung der Slots mit den ATX Positionen darzustellen. Je nach Gehäuse kann das ein entscheidendes Kriterium für ein Board sein, vorallem, weil die aktuellen GPUs wieder mehr Strom verbraten. Das muss weggekühlt werden und möglichst leise dazu. 

Beim AM4 ITX B550 Test ist mir auch eine Sache aufgefallen.
Warum wird das (zugegeben extrem) günstige Asrock B550M-ITX/ac getestet, statt das mit den beiden anderen gleichwertige Asrock Phantom Gaming B550 -ITX/ax zu testen.
Das extrem günstige Asrock kann man ja dennoch erwähnen, wenn Käufer auf WLAN ax, hochwertigen Sound und einen zweiten M.2 Slot verzichten können. So in der Gesamtheit machte der Vergleichstest für mich aber wenig Sinn. Die Schubladen standen praktisch schon vorab offen und waren fertig beschriftet.  

Der Rückblich auf die Nvidia 70er war insoweit auch für mich als nicht Nutzer dieser Karten interessant, weil der Artikel die Entwicklung schön aufzeigt. Blättert man (dank PDF Archiv!) durch die alten Artikel, möchte man einige redakteure zu Propheten erheben.  Auch für mich war die 1070er die beste ihrer Kollegen und es bleibt spannend wie Nvidia sich zukünftig in dem Punkt RAM Ausstattung verhält. 
Im Rückblick muss man Herr Vötters Facepalm doch sehr oft bemühen. Nach schönreden sollte Nvidia aber auch irgendwann den Fehler erkennen, zugeben und Besserung geloben. Der Verein ist lange genug im Geschäft um professionell zu agieren.  Oder muss ich meine FX5800 Ultra wieder rausholen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Februar 2021)

Die ITX-Testmusterauswahl orientierte sich an Feedback in Threads und Beliebtheit im Preisvergleich. Das M-ITX/ac wurde explizit nachgefragt, das Phantom fällt unter "ferner liefen". Da ITX insgesamt nur circa 10 Prozent der Leser interessiert, kann ich nicht von jedem Hersteller mehrere Platinen testen, sondern konzentriere mich auf die interessantesten.

Zur Slot-Anordnung: In jeder PCGH-Testtabelle in der 3. Zeile von "Ausstattung"/10. Zeile insgesamt ist die Verteilung der für Grafikkarten interessanten CPU-Lanes über sämtliche Slotöffnungen angegeben. Bei ATX-Mainboards entsprechend für deren sieben: _/_/_/_/_/_/_, wobei der oberste Slot als erster und der unterste als letzter genannt wird. Bei einem ATX-Mainboard mit Grafikkarte ganz oben würde der Eintrag also "×16/–/–/–/–/–/–" lauten. (Beziehungsweise mit Multi-GPU-Support beispielsweise "×16/–/–/×0/–/–/– oder ×8/–/–/×8/–/–/–". HEDT-Plattformen mit mehr als 16 CPU-Lanes entsprechend komplexer.) Mittlerweile gibt es aber praktisch nur noch Slot-Position-#2-Designs, also "–/×16/–/–/–/–/–". In vielen Gehäusen hat das keinen negativen Einfluss auf die Luftzufuhr der Grafikkarte, aber es entspannt die Platzsituation rund um die CPU herum deutlich. (Nervig und technisch absolut überflüssig ist dagegen die weit verbreitete Platzierung des ×4-Slots mit zwei Steckplätzen Abstand unter der Grafikkarte, sodass im zweitbesten Slot platzierte Karten mitten im Ansaugweg eines Triple-Slot-Kühlers stehen. Aber man wäre ja schon froh, wenn keine ×1 mehr unter Dual-Slot-Kühlern verschwinden...)


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. Februar 2021)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Woran liegts vermutlich? Eher Mainboard?


Das war das Problem, ich weiß es bis heute nicht. Ich hatte auch ziemlich lange diverse Probleme mit einer 5700 XT, die kaum jemand anders hatte. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich vorschnell aufgebe, doch nach mehrmonatiger Fehlersuche gab ich auf, vermutlich war es das Board, oder ein Treiber, oder die Kombination von anderen Sachen


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die ITX-Testmusterauswahl orientierte sich an Feedback in Threads und Beliebtheit im Preisvergleich. Das M-ITX/ac wurde explizit nachgefragt, das Phantom fällt unter "ferner liefen". Da ITX insgesamt nur circa 10 Prozent der Leser interessiert, kann ich nicht von jedem Hersteller mehrere Platinen testen, sondern konzentriere mich auf die interessantesten.


Zugegeben - ich war einer davon  Ich hatte das günstige ASRock Board eigentlich nur so im Hinterkopf, für den Fall, dass man nur das Nötigste im ITX Format braucht. Dann hatte ich es eigentlich schon von der Wunschliste verbannt, nachdem ich mir den kleinen VRM-Kühler näher angeschaut habe (nach dem Motto: "das kann ja nix Gutes bedeuten"). Aber der Test im Heft hat mich vollkommen überzeugt, dass die Spannungsversorgung bei dem Board ja echt gut ist und wenn AM4 jetzt bei mir kommt, dann mit diesem Board (2,5GB LAN brauche ich nicht, Sound kommt bei mir über USB, 1x M.2 reicht mir)

Ich finde es gut, das "einfachste" B550 ITX Board gegen die beiden "dicken" ITX Boards antreten zu lassen. So kann jeder sehen, was machbar ist in dem Format und welcher extra Ausstattungspunkt was zusätzlich kostet und ob man das auch wirklich alles braucht. Aktuell bekommt man das ASRock für unter 120€, das finde ich für ITX und mit den guten Leistungswerten echt nicht zu verachten.

Des weiteren  finde ich es durchaus beachtlich, dass Torsten von fünf bei uns auf dem Markt existierenden Boards, drei Stück getestet hat. Früher wurde mit Glück ab und an mal ein einziges ITX-Board mit in Tests aufgeführt. Also besser geht's ja wohl kaum. Das Phantom ist dem Strix viel zu ähnlich, als das man da großartig was gegenüberstellen müsste in meinen Augen.


----------



## Esenel (7. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das war das Problem, ich weiß es bis heute nicht. Ich hatte auch ziemlich lange diverse Probleme mit einer 5700 XT, die kaum jemand anders hatte. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich vorschnell aufgebe, doch nach mehrmonatiger Fehlersuche gab ich auf, vermutlich war es das Board, oder ein Treiber, oder die Kombination von anderen Sachen



Mit deinem Zen3 Board/Bios Problem bist du bei weitem nicht der Einzige.
Das Problem haben einige wenn man im AMD RAM OC Discord schaut.

Bei einem lief sogar nur 3200 XMP.
Großes Kino.
Und gefühlt jeder zweite Satz handelt von WHEA   

Tragisch dass ein Quartal nach Launch sich an dieser Situation nichts geändert hat.
Von der geleakten Folie "4000 ist das neue 3800" beim RAM ist man auch meilenweit entfernt.
Auf dem Discord geht das bei ganzen drei Usern...

Bei einem Satz stimme ich dir aber nicht zu.
Dass du durch den Wechsel auf Intel CPU Leistung liegen lässt 

Schick mir dein Zeug einfach mal vorbei


----------



## PeaceTank (8. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Du meinst die Angabe der Lautheit, nehme ich an. Yep, die fehlt tatsächlich - die Testtabelle ist auch so schon ziemlich vollgestopft mit Informationen. Dort stehen die Informationen zu den Powerlimits beider BIOSe. Die Auswirkungen auf die Geräuschemission der zweiten Firmware sind bei den meisten Modellen nicht signifikant, daher hielt ich das für verschmerzbar - und habe stattdessen eine Tonne Bonusmessungen in die Tabelle auf Seite 42 ausgelagert. Hilft dir das nicht weiter?
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis und ja ich meine die Lautheit mit dem 2.ten ( Silence) Bios der jeweiligen Karten.
Die Bonustabelle ist schön gemacht, mir würden aber die Standartwerte besser passen...


----------



## DarthSlayer (20. Februar 2021)

Esenel schrieb:


> Mit deinem Zen3 Board/Bios Problem bist du bei weitem nicht der Einzige.
> Das Problem haben einige wenn man im AMD RAM OC Discord schaut.
> 
> Bei einem lief sogar nur 3200 XMP.
> ...


Also ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Speicher aber meiner ist sogar mit dem BIOS Update von Dezember auf 3800 MHz schon einstellbar gewesen. Nach einem Anruf bei Gigabyte war das Fazit. Es hängt von vielen Faktoren ab ob sich das einstellen lässt nicht nur Speicher sondern auch CPU und sogar Netzteil. Ich soll auf weitere BIOS Updates warten und froh darüber sein dass mein System auf 3800 MHz wenigstens die ganze Zeit stabil läuft. Der meinte auch noch. Bauen Sie 10 gleiche Systeme mit einem Ryzen 5900er oder 5950X mit gleichen Boards und gleichen Speicher. Dann haben sie vielleicht 2 maximal wo sich die 4000 MHz einstellen lassen weil es eben von Kleinigkeiten abhängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esenel (22. Februar 2021)

@DarthSlayer 
Das hört sich ja nicht gerade ermutigend an.

Ich hoffe bei dir läufts nun wenigstens stabil.


----------



## DarthSlayer (22. Februar 2021)

Esenel schrieb:


> @DarthSlayer
> Das hört sich ja nicht gerade ermutigend an.
> 
> Ich hoffe bei dir läufts nun wenigstens stabil.


Ja. Das hat auch der Typ so bei Gigabyte wie gesagt gesagt. Ich soll froh sein dass der Rechner auf 3800 MHz stabil läuft und die 200 Mhz weder bei der Videobearbeitung noch beim Spielen nichts mehr ausmachen würden. Es wäre nur messbar aber nicht spürbar


----------



## ery (24. Februar 2021)

ChristianSengstock schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!
> 
> Die *Ausgabe 03/2021 (#245)*  ist bereits digital erhältlich und kann ab Mittwoch dem 3. Februar im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel erworben werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.
> 
> ...


Hallo Christian, kannst du mir bitte mitteilen in welchem PCGH Heft das pdf Jahresarchiv von 2020 auf DVD veröffentlicht wurde?
VG ery


----------



## PCGH_Christian (24. Februar 2021)

Hey ery, 

die geballte Ladung aus 20 Jahren PCGH findest du in Ausgabe 11/2020. Auch auf der DVD der Ausgabe 1/2021 ist das Archiv enthalten. Außerdem hast du die Möglichkeit die DVD auch einzeln zu bestellen. Weitere Informationen gibt es über diesen Link.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mal wieder ein Heft gekauft, weil diesmal besonders viele Themen dabei sind die mich interessieren.
Gerade habe ich den Wärmeleitpasten Test gelesen, schaut mal ins Fazit, da wird von 2020 geschrieben, habt ihr den Test frecherweise nur aufgewärmt und alles kopiert 

Aber eigentlich wollte ich wegen was anderem schreiben, wann war euer letzter CPU Kühler Test, in welcher Ausgabe?


----------



## Homerclon (25. Februar 2021)

Schau hinten im Einkaufsführer - in diesem Fall: unter Kühlung -> Prozessorkühler. Dort ist auch aufgelistet wann das jeweilige Produkt getestet wurde. Sofern neuere Tests nicht nur schlechter abgeschnittene Produkte enthielt, wirst du so ans Datum / Heft des jeweils letzten Test kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2021)

Die Messungen für den Wärmeleitpastentest fanden tatsächlich schon vor Weihnachten statt. Dann war der Artikel auch irgendwann fertig, aber weil Wärmeleitpasten etwas reichlich zeitloses sind und andere Themen gerade wichtiger waren (oder von der Seitenzahl her besser passten), wurde der Druck des fertigen Artikels zweimal verschoben. Offensichtlich hat im finalen Proof niemand mehr auf Kleinigkeiten geachtet, die hätten aktualisiert werden müssen.

Die aktuellen CPU-Luftkühlerempfehlungen basieren auf vier Artikeln:








						[PLUS] 12 CPU-Luftkühler im großen Vergleichstest
					

PCGH Plus: Die große Sommerhitze ist überstanden, aber eine gute CPU-Kühlung lohnt sich auch für stille Wintertage. PCGH testet 12 Luftkühler.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				











						[PLUS] Test: Sieben neue CPU-Kühler im Vergleich
					

PCGH Plus: Nicht nur die anstehende Jahreszeit wird cool, auch unsere sieben Testprobanden versprechen niedrige Temperaturen.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				











						[PLUS] 8 Prozessorkühler für AMD- und Intel-CPUs im Test
					

PCGH Plus: Seit dem 30-Kühler-Megatest in der PCGH 08/2018 ist die Zeit nicht stehen geblieben. Wir widmen uns acht interessanten Neuerscheinungen. Der Artikel stammt aus PC Games Hardware 05/2019.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				











						[PLUS-TOPSELLER] 30 CPU-Kühler im (Nach-)Test: größter PCGH-CPU-Kühlervergleich aller Zeiten
					

Wir nutzen die Gelegenheit und testen nicht nur zwei neue Kühler, sondern unterziehen das komplette Wertungssystem einer Runderneuerung und bieten 30 CPU-Kühler im Vergleich.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Letztgenannter sammelt dabei sehr viele Produkte aus frühreren Tests und aktualisiert die Messwerte. Das heißt die detaillierten Beschreibungen der Kühler sind zum Teil über ein Dutzend weiterer Hefte verteilt. (Champion ist der NH-U14S, der schon in der 12/2014 am Debut der Sockel-2011-Testplattform teilnahm und dessen Wertung seitdem zigmal sich wechselnden Kriterien angepasst wurde. )


----------

